

$1,000,0000 1st prize for the Salesforce Hackathon - ChrisCinelli
http://events.developerforce.com/en/dreamforce/hackathon/details

======
ChrisCinelli
Who is already working to an enterprise app with some potential synergies with
Salesforce has good opportunities, to get free publicity.

~~~
samstave
Is there a good place to see the product offering map SFDC has to evaluate if
our "idea" is already covered?

------
brianpgordon
The number of zeros is kind of important.

(There are six zeros.)

~~~
ChrisCinelli
Sorry for the typo, It's $1M. I think the commas help to get it right.

